# Where do we shop?



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Me and my girlfriend are planning to take a trip this winter to Aspen, Vail and Whistler. And as our gear is starting to get a bit outdated we are planning to buy new boards, boots, bindings etc. This stuff is A LOT more expensive in Northern Europe where we live than in the US/Canada area. The big question is WHERE should we buy our stuff when we arrive? We wanna get riding asap and not spend a lot of time trying to find a good shop to get our stuff in. 

A good store for me is a shop that carries a good assortment of brands and sizes, competent personal and of course, good prices. I have found a lot of store names in the area, but so far only one with an online shop (ChristySports.com) worth mentioning and the only "in the area" reference we have so far.

We are planning on starting in either Aspen or Vail, but the schedule isn't set so we are all ears.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Christy's is ok. Are you guys flying to Denver then driving up to Vail or flying directly in to Vail?

In Vail there's One Track Mind in Lionshead village and across the way a Burton flagship store. There's also a showcase snowboards there and I want to say one more can't remember the name off the top of my head. 

Being in Vail you're 30 minutes from my store which is the largest in Summit county co and we have a lot of merchandise and some of the best prices around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info! 

We are most probably flying in to Denver, so anywhere between the airport and Vail/Aspen will work. So Summit County would be on the way right?

What brands are you carrying in your store?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll almost drive over his store on the way to Vail. It's an easy stop without a doubt. It's an ok shop. They have just about everything...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its pretty simple to find us. Get off at the Silverthorne exit, take a left then your first right by the Shamrock gas station, we're right next to the Arby's.

Brands we carry.
Rome(boards and bindings, dropped their boots), K2 (boards and bindings), Full ride line up including outerwear, Unity, Nitro Boards, 32 boots, DC boots and outerwear (might get the boards in after x mas), Salomon full line up, Flow bindings (select models), Burton Head to Toe line up, Vans boots, libtech/gnu (most models), Grenade gloves, Oakley, Dragon, Smith, Electric goggles, think we picked up Von Zipper as well, I feel like I'm leaving some companies out here. But we do have the largest selection in summit county and the best prices.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Its pretty simple to find us. Get off at the Silverthorne exit, take a left then your first right by the Shamrock gas station, we're right next to the Arby's.
> 
> Brands we carry.
> Rome(boards and bindings, dropped their boots), K2 (boards and bindings), Full ride line up including outerwear, Unity, Nitro Boards, 32 boots, DC boots and outerwear (might get the boards in after x mas), Salomon full line up, Flow bindings (select models), Burton Head to Toe line up, Vans boots, libtech/gnu (most models), Grenade gloves, Oakley, Dragon, Smith, Electric goggles, think we picked up Von Zipper as well, I feel like I'm leaving some companies out here. But we do have the largest selection in summit county and the best prices.


whats the name of your store again? From where you describe, i think i might have gone in there on my way to vail last year. Might stop in next season. I'd buy my setup from you, but i've got a friend that basicly manages a shop near me and he can get me stuff at like 30-40% off wholesale.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mountain sports outlet. If you can get a deal from your buddy do it.


----------

